# 2012 Bianchi San Jose



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Completed the build over the weekend and took it out for a shake-down cruise yesterday. I mostly used components/wheels/tires I've been collecting (It seems that's the essence of single-speeds). Some highlights include- 
- 30 year-old set of 'cross wheels (Campy record hubs/Araya CTL370 rims/14-15 spokes - 36 hole 4X); 
-Brooks Pro saddle I've ridden since the 70's; 
-American Classic ti seat-post; 
-Cook Brothers crankset (171mm); 
-MKS track pedals with Bruce Gordon half clips; 
-On One Midge Bars with Cane Creek brake handles; 
-FSA Metropoliton stem; 
-Cane Creek 110 headset; 
-Dia Compe Compe 986 canti's with TRP adjustable pads; 
-Schwalbe 700x40 Marathon Extreme tires (Very light for their size); 
-interrupted the continuous housing to the rear brake with Avid's Full Metal Jacket steel tubing/liner along the top tube to improve rear brake performance. 
(Hopefully some photos are attached and I apologize up front for the quality).

I'm very satisfied with the bike - it pedals great and is zooty looking. Thanks for looking!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks nifty. Gearing?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Great looking ride!


----------



## DarthTheo (May 7, 2012)

I love that Bianchi color


----------



## gruppo (Jan 28, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Gearing?


18x36


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

gruppo said:


> 18x36


53 inches. Very low. I take it you like to spin, or you have some steep climbs to deal with. Or this is for cafe cruisin'. NTTAWWT


----------



## gruppo (Jan 28, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> NTTAWWT


Not familiar with acronym...regarding gearing - new bike so playing around with freewheels/chainrings will occur. But I'm 65 with roadie and track roots (lots of time on rollers and early season motor pacing), so I am a spinner, and I do intend to ride it off road. 

And I had the 36 ring and 18 fw in a box, and just went with the 2 to 1 guideline for starters.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That bike looks like it's a blast to ride


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> looks like it's a blast to ride


Yep, with 'cross geometry it's very well mannered on the trail (And on the road/bike paths for that matter). The build is cool for what I want and the Schwalbe Marathon Extreme tires are high performance, and as I said, very light for 700x40's.

I might race it in the fall 'cross series. I must say it turned a few heads on the local easier singletrack this afternoon (You don't see many drop bar bikes off road around here). But I'll also have to admit I'm blasted and the knees are creaking a bit.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*acronym*



gruppo said:


> Not familiar with acronym...regarding gearing - new bike so playing around with freewheels/chainrings will occur. But I'm 65 with roadie and track roots (lots of time on rollers and early season motor pacing), so I am a spinner, and I do intend to ride it off road.
> 
> And I had the 36 ring and 18 fw in a box, and just went with the 2 to 1 guideline for starters.


not that there's anything wrong with that (from a famous Seinfeld episode)


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> not that there's anything wrong with that (from a famous Seinfeld episode)


Thanks, and I'm familiar with that episode.


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

nice looking bianchi.

not a fan of the chainring bashing, if it was my bike i'd lose it, using short chainring bolts. but i do like the midge drop bars, and the others (wtb) with the flared drop...very natural hand position. 

enjoy.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I dig those toe clips!


----------



## marshall21205 (Apr 21, 2006)

nice looking build here's one i did today on a 2010 san jose in gangreen and the guy wanted as much lime as we could do with out looking completely awful haha.


----------

